# bsd mag dead or on hiatus



## achix (Jul 22, 2019)

https://bsdmag.org/magazines-2/ last issues were on Jun 2018. 
So? is it dead?


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Jul 22, 2019)

i bought a course there about 10 days ago. There are some problems. The editor answers promptly ... i hope they can stabilize, the material seems good.


----------



## achix (Jul 22, 2019)

They provide courses ok, but I see no new material for the bsdmag, no new material in the bsdmag 2019 at all. I mean the monthly issues.


----------



## unitrunker (Jul 22, 2019)

They rely on article submissions. The mag competes with BSD Journal - for much the same content.


----------

